# Reformatted hard drive. but cant connect to internet



## nickskip (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi, I just reformatted my hard drive on my new computer. during setup windows detects internet settings to see if i'm already connected to the internet.It doesn't detect my high speed connection for some reason. But I'm already connected using the dsl cable modem so then it gos on to ask questions about my internet settings. the bottom line is I can't connect to the internet using this computer . I tried setting up an internet connection manually at the end of the windows installation but I get confused and I don't remember it happening like this before the last time i reformatted my old computer.

I could of sworn the last time i did this I was all ready to go by the end of the reformatting process and able to connect no problem. 

Did I miss something during the windows installation process? Can you tell me how to connect to the internet with my new computer please? Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Tell us about the connection? Do you have a broadband router? Please specify the make/model of any modem and router.


----------



## nickskip (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm not sure what you mean by Router, but I have high speed broadband internet. and the make of my modem is " Motorolla SB 5105 Surf board cable modem "...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## nickskip (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi, these are the results from what you asked me to do. Thanks for your help. Please let me know what else I should do.


Microsoft Windows XP[version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2000 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\ Lorne James>IPCONFIG/ALL	

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name..................................................:Lorne-zzfIhny 75
Primary Das Suffix........................................:
Node Type..................................................: Unknown
IP Routing enabled.......................................: No
WINS Proxy Enabled.....................................: No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection - specific DNS Suffix.....................:
Description..................................................: Action EN1207D-TX PCI Fast Ethernet
Adapter
Physical Address..........................................: 00-10-B5-GB-5A-DD
Dhcp Enabled..............................................: Yes
AutoConfiguration IP Address.........................: 169.254.83.185
SubnetMask...............................................: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway.........................................:
C:\Documents and Settings\ Lorne James>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Is there some reason you have no service packs installed?

Did you install the motherboard and NIC drivers for your hardware? Are there any devices appearing in Device Manager with errors indicated?


----------



## nickskip (Oct 5, 2005)

Well I assume I don't have service packs because I can't access the internet with this computer to get updates. 

about the installing motherboard and NIC drivers i'm not sure what those are. From my esperience in the past i'm used to just installing and reformatting and everything working for me already. But maybe this computer is different. errors were not detected in device manager as far as I know. Do u think there is something wrong with my computer?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you see any yellow *!* signs on devices in Device Manager?


----------

